
Priscilla Chan and Mark Zuckerberg's 99% pledge is born with strings attached - jimsojim
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/dec/02/mark-zuckerberg-and-priscilla-chans-99-pledge-is-born-with-strings-attached
======
scottmwinters
How dare Zuckerberg pledge to give away all of his money to make the world a
better place! Lets criticize him for that!

This kind of journalism is garbage.

------
eevilspock
_> As the critic Teju Cole puts it, power like theirs “supports brutal
policies in the morning, founds charities in the afternoon, and receives
awards in the evening”. And until that cycle changes, philanthropic
initiatives can only go so far._

------
sukulaku
> _by employing 68% men and fewer than 50 black people in a company of more
> than 10,000 employees (to say nothing of the unholy spectre of
> gentrification) – Mark Zuckerberg himself continues to reproduce the
> inequality he and his wife are taking aim at with their pledge_

It seems the author thinks Facebook (or any other company) should hire more
black people just because they're black, and more women just because they're
women. That's seriously crazy.

Nevermind evaluating the candidates on their merits, and if there are zero
black applicants, then you just drive around San Fransisco until you find
enough to fill your quota, and proceed to hire them regardless of whether they
have any skills you could use!

Don't forget one-legged midgets either! They need to have equal representation
in your workforce! Who are you to "reproduce inequality" by not hiring them?

